# List of animals you can keep with the QLD recreational wildlife license?



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2010)

Can anyone link me to the list please? I've lost mine and cannot seem to locate it on the internet. Thank you!


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 4, 2010)

X1 :d


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 4, 2010)

What?


----------



## jinin (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry?


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 4, 2010)

makes sense to me. i would also like to see it


----------



## Andie (Jan 4, 2010)

The site is a bit of a mess. I find it is very hard to find a concrete list anywhere.

There is THIS which does seem to list the animals but goes into NO detail about which ones you can get on the a controlled, commercial, recreational etc. Which is not helpful at all. I have just been through all this with my birds trying to work out if my princess parrot needs to be on a license. (she doesn't but I was meant to be a movement advice for her. It says this NOWHERE on the website!)

If there is something I am interested in I always call and annoy them!


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 4, 2010)

jinin said:


> Sorry?



Why?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, their site is a mess, I gave up trying to look around and find the forms. I'll probably just pop into the EPA where I live and grab them from them. Cheers guys!


----------



## unicorn53024 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Guideline wildlife Qld*

http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 17, 2011)

If you actually read your licence, you can find the information there (on the back of the front page lol).

You can keep unlimited animals, and a maximum of 2 restricted reptiles, other then reptiles of the families elapidae, hydrophiidae or laticaudidae. So you can keep an unlimited number of any reptile except venomous snakes (you can keep brown and green tree snakes) and a maximum of 2 restricted animals (which are woma pythons and green tree pythons last I heard, but I think that may have changed a while ago).


----------

